# Anyone drive Lexus "Taste of Luxury" event?



## JamesSpot (Mar 4, 2003)

Looks interesting. No charge, no salespeople, and with all the cars that are equivalent in class with the exception of Audi. I plan on going Saturday morning, 16 October to Fedex Field. Wish this was available last year when I was seriously shopping. I still would have purchased my 330i, but it is always fun to sample the competition to see how they stack up. Besides, who else will let me drive their Jag convertible or E500 Mercedes!

Q) Which vehicles will be there for me to drive? 
A) Lexus ES 330, GS 300, LS 430, GS 430, IS 300, SC 430, GX 470, LX470 and RX 330; Acura MDX and TL; BMW 530ia, 745i, 545ia, 330ia, X5 4.4i and X3; Land Rover Range Rover HSE; Mercedes-Benz C320, E320, S430, E500 and ML500; Infiniti G35; Jaguar XK8 Cabriolet; Cadillac XLR and Escalade; Volvo XC90.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

I did it this summer ane I had tons of fun. I think I spent 3 hours there! It was so fun I'd love to do it again!


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

cool, let us know how it went :thumbup:


----------



## Sal Collaziano (Oct 5, 2004)

I don't know how many times I signed up for that stupid event - and I never got anything in the mail in regards. I'm really curious about how nice those cars drive.. I've sat in them - and they're really very comfortable... I'm particularly interested in the LS430 and the ES330.. I hear they're very similar... Probably moreso than Lexus wants them to be...


----------



## craigt-from-atl (Jan 5, 2004)

I was signed up to go to it this weekend here in Atlanta, but I'm going to pick up my '04 530 instead.  

Wise choice I think.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Sal Collaziano said:


> I don't know how many times I signed up for that stupid event - and I never got anything in the mail in regards. I'm really curious about how nice those cars drive.. I've sat in them - and they're really very comfortable... I'm particularly interested in the LS430 and the ES330.. I hear they're very similar... Probably moreso than Lexus wants them to be...


I did a Lexus event about 5 or 6 years ago and remember I was REALLY impressed with the way their cars drove.

The GS300 was an excellent driver's vehicle which surprised me as I was expecting a luxury cruiser and I also remember the SC400 (the old Lexus coupe) was awesome. I remember it handling the course they put you on very well ... again it was another surprise.

I've driven the old ES300 and it was a nice luxury car on the soft side, I'd have to think the new ES330 is a great car though more geared towards luxury since they were able to make the IS300 their sports sedan.


----------



## JamesSpot (Mar 4, 2003)

*Lexus "Tast of Luxury" Driver's Evaluation (long)*

First off, hats off to Lexus for such a high class event and willingness to set up their 9 cars and 2 competitors in each category for the public to drive on a closed course. I went Saturday morning to FEDEX Field's (******* stadium) parking lot. There was a quick registration, orientation, Lexus autoshow display, cooking demo, kid's corner, a great buffet lunch, and golf pros to work with your swing, but the main event was driving on three different courses: luxury, performance, and SUV. I drove 10 of 27 different cars in 3 hours. All were automatics, traction control was required to remain engaged, and the rule was do not exceed the car's or your ability.

My notes on the cars of interest to this forum: IS300, G35, Acura TL, MB C320, BMW 330i and a few comments on other cars that I drove.

Lexus IS300: Underpowered six compared to the BMW and G35 with a transmission that had longer shift delays. Competent handling and decent brakes, but tended to understeer at the limit, leading me to plow one hard corner. Racy interior with easy to use controls. A "good value" choice if price and reliability are your top concerns in this segment. The car for my younger brother.

Infiniti G35: POWER! Oh, baby, this one has an engine. The interior was not as bad to drive as others would lead you to believe, but the handling is beneath the balance of the BMW and the Lexus. This is a car that makes the average driver (me) look bad. Saved by ABS and the traction control system from a potentially scary rear end spin. G35 owners have a reasonably priced, family-sized car with V8-like power, but you can only put it down on the track if you really know what you are doing. The car for a coworker who drag races on the weekends and takes four to lunch during the week.

Acura TL: If I were picking a car for my wife, sister, real estate agent, etc., this would be the one. Beautiful, jewel-like interior with state-of-the-art sound and ALL the features at a decent price. Plenty of power for the street. It just doesn't handle like a sport sedan with front wheel drive.

Mercedes C320: Softer ride, less-powerful engine, smooth transmission, nice interior. Others do different parts better at lower price points. Nice car, but nothing special for the money, pass. If you got the bucks and want the star, think AMG.

BMW 330i: OK, I'm biased, but this car makes the average driver look good with an ideal balance of engine, transmission, handling, and braking in a driver-oriented interior. Drove a premium packaged car with steptronic. Moving the shifter inboard to Sport and touching the DSC once (I didn't turn it off iaw the "rules"), and the car performs: powerful acceleration (outmatched only by the G35), quick redline shifts that were the best, great brakes, and incredibly BALANCED handling. I was foot to the floor, threshold braking, hands spinnning the wheel, and having the time of my life. Much faster car for me because of the control available. The standard 330i is under tired (get the sport package for the performance tires, sport seats, and steering wheel). The steptronic (evaluated in "S" mode) was much better than I expected. Give me a little more power, more tire, and a manual - oh, that's my ZHP. I was still amazed at what a standard 330i can do, driven much harder than I've ever driven my car, which I have yet to track.

Others:
Lexus GS430 - Powerful engine, great interior. A bigger car with good style, power, and reasonable handling for my Dad.
Lexus SC430 - The car for the retired set to cruise Pebble Beach or Hilton Head. I was impressed by the balanced handling, powerful engine, and cutting edge style. My Mom would love this in red to "show off" at the bridge studio, although the performance aspects would be wasted on her.
BMW 545i - It's in a different class all together. BMW handling, brakes, transmission, and this one has a real V-8 that leaves others in the dust. Drives like a smaller car than it is. Loved it (except for iDrive), can't afford it. The car for me if my wife worked full time and insisted on 4 doors (otherwise, I'd go M3). Now for that iDrive: drove a lap with static coming from the radio that I couldn't reduce the volume of or change the radio station. Not intuitive, eyes come off the road to make any changes to climate or radio. If it was my car I'd get the sport package, figure out the iDrive, and enjoy the ride.
BMW X5 4.4i - a big box that sits high. This was driven on a simulated offroad course.
BMW X3 3.0i - liked this better than the X5. Narrower, but just as comfortable. Drove fine on a non-performance road course.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

:repost: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66108


----------

